# Near Shore or Offshore fly fishing charters?



## tightloop (Dec 2, 2007)

My buddy and I had to cancel a tarpon trip to Lanark. We are looking for a Pensacola or Orange Beach near shore or offshore charter to target Mahi-Mahi, Ling and other sight fishing targets of opportunity. Anyone have any personal knowledge of a fly fishing friendly Skipper?


----------



## flyfisher (May 31, 2008)

If it were me, I'd consider Clif Jones. His business is Shallow Minded. He's awfully good and a great guy to spend a day with on the water.

Captain Baz over in Gulf Breeze is awesome as well.

Sorry you had to cancel at Lanark. We'll be down there in mid-July. What have you heard about the season thus far?


----------



## tightloop (Dec 2, 2007)

*Conditions at Lanark*

Thanks for your suggestions as to local guide possibilities. I've used Jack West for most all my tarpon fishing at Lanark, but he is seriously ill. I was lucky enough to be able to book the days I needed with an excellent Apalachicola guide I've used in the past, Capt. Adam Hudson. I spoke to him yesterday and he said the water was "too clear" and that the fish were there but they were spooky. He has gone down to 40#-20#-40# flouro for his leader setup. They jumped 4 and caught 2 last Thursday.
Tight Lines!
Bill


----------



## flyfisher (May 31, 2008)

What....

I've known Jack for 30 years both as a regular at Judge Roy Beans and Middle Bay Outfitters. I've fished tarpon with Jack.

I just sent a PM.


----------



## Water Spout II (Feb 26, 2009)

Captain Cliff used to take people out to fish for mahi on fly. Try him. 

Jack is sick. He won't be guiding for a little bit. He can take all the prayers folks can send his way.


----------



## flyfisher (May 31, 2008)

Clif also does a lot with cobia, tarpon and, of course, snapper on the fly.

Dittos on prayers for Jack. I spoke with him yesterday (via text). He's got some tough times ahead.


----------



## tightloop (Dec 2, 2007)

*Lanark Tarpon report 6/11/16*

Went this morning with Capt. Adam Hudson. Launched at Lanark at 6:00. Went to the North End and the water was not clear. Light winds. Around 8:30 went to the South End of the reef and found clear water but the wind picked up. Saw probably 30 fish but they were deep and close and were hard to cast to. My buddy and I got about 7 or 8 shots apiece, but did not jump any. Very few boats on the reef. Saw a lot of marine life. Sharks, turtles rays. Going again tomorrow and I'll give an update.


----------

